# Denver Nuggets(0-0) @ Utah Jazz (0-0) 9pm ET



## Your Answer

*VS.*













































PG: Anthony Carter
SG: Allen Iverson
SF: Linas Klezia
PF: Kenyon Martin
C: NENE

*VS*






































PG: Ronnie Price
SG: Ronnie Brewer
SF: Andrei Kirilenko
PF: Carlos Boozer
C: Memo Okur​


Nba.com said:


> After winning consecutive Northwest Division titles and three playoff series in the last two seasons in the rough-and-tumble Western Conference, the Utah Jazz feel they're on the brink of something bigger in 2008-09.
> 
> 
> Of course, they're unlikely to get very far without their most important player.
> 
> The Jazz will begin their season without injured point guard Deron Williams, who will be recovering from an ankle sprain when Utah welcomes the Denver Nuggets to Salt Lake City on Wednesday.
> 
> Since the Jazz selected him with the No. 3 overall pick in the 2005 draft, Williams has improved in each of his three seasons, missing only four total games over that span and developing into one of the league's best point guards.
> 
> Last season, he ranked third in the NBA with 10.5 assists per game, also averaging 18.8 points, shooting better than 50 percent from the field and starting all 82 games.
> 
> Williams won't duplicate that last feat this season, however. He injured his ankle in the preseason and is likely to miss at least the first two regular-season games, but X-rays were negative and the Jazz are hoping he won't be out any longer than that. Ronnie Price and Brevin Knight will be the point guards in his place.
> 
> "We can't do anything about it, other than hope he gets healthy as soon as possible," Utah coach Jerry Sloan said. "Our job still remains the same regardless of who's here."
> 
> Utah will also begin without reserve Matt Harpring, who has been dealing with an infection that resulted from ankle surgery. With Harpring out, former All-Star Andrei Kirilenko has become the sixth man, with youngster C.J. Miles sliding into the starting lineup.
> 
> There's still plenty of optimism entering Sloan's 21st season at the helm. The Jazz's roster remains almost unchanged from last season, when they went 54-28 and advanced to the West semifinals, eventually falling in six games to the Los Angeles Lakers.
> 
> "We're going to come out here, try to dominate and try to get a championship," forward Carlos Boozer said. "Whoever we have to go through, we go through them."
> 
> Boozer will again draw plenty of attention from opponents after averaging a career high 21.1 points in 2007-08, also ranking in the NBA's top 10 with 10.4 rebounds per game. He shot nearly 55 percent from the field, helping the Jazz rank second in the league as a team in that category (49.7 percent).
> 
> Utah was especially good at home, going an NBA-best 37-4. The Jazz won both of their home games against the Nuggets last season by 27 points.
> 
> They've won nine of their last 11 overall against their Rocky Mountain rivals, and they had little trouble scoring against Denver in 2007-08, averaging more than 120 points in the teams' four meetings and winning three of them.
> 
> With that in mind, the Nuggets have set their gaze on improving an unsightly defense. They allowed 107 points per game last season -- the second-worst in the league -- then traded away former NBA defensive player of the year Marcus Camby during the offseason.
> 
> But coach George Karl didn't run any offensive drills early in training camp, and offensive-minded stars Carmelo Anthony and Allen Iverson both said the team has rededicated itself to defense.
> 
> "I know a lot of people are saying that our defense left when Marcus Camby left," Anthony said. "So, I think that gives us motivation to go out there and prove to everybody that we are going to come together as a team and play defense.
> 
> "I'm pretty sure you guys will see a different defensive team this year from the Denver Nuggets."
> 
> Karl is hoping the return of Nene to the starting lineup will help. Nene missed most of last season due to testicular cancer, but he's slated to take Camby's spot and the Nuggets are looking for him to regain his 2006-07 form, when he averaged 12.2 points and 7.0 rebounds.
> 
> Despite their defensive woes -- and thanks mostly to the league's second-best offense -- the fast-paced Nuggets went 50-32 in 2007-08 and captured the West's final playoff spot. Iverson and Anthony were both among the top four in the league in scoring, with each averaging more than 25 points.
> 
> But Denver was swept out of the first round by the Lakers, the fifth straight season the team has been knocked out in the West quarterfinals. The Nuggets have won only four total postseason games over that span.
> 
> "I've been in this league going on my 13th year and I've been to the finals once. I would have thought I'd have been there five or six times by now and won a championship," Iverson said. "So, obviously, the commitment is there from me to sacrifice my game, do whatever the team needs me to do."


*:clap2: And of course some Nuggets Dancer Photos :clap2:*


----------



## thaKEAF

Here's to the start of what I expect to be a bad season for the Nuggets. :no:

Those dancers on the other hand. :cabbagepatch:


----------



## Your Answer

Not a bad first half down 4, We picked up the D a lil in the 2nd but we also failed to do much on the offensive end. 

Managable game just got to come out strong in the third


----------



## darth-horax

Nothing quite like getting home towned by the refs on opening night.
Thanks, Utah.


----------



## unluckyseventeen

darth-horax said:


> Nothing quite like getting home towned by the refs on opening night.
> Thanks, Utah.


Haha, please. Talk about a sore loser.. the refs were actually decent the entire game. Unless you count the part where Okur was elbowed in the face, and then CJ Miles was immediately called for nothing... or when Martin made it a point to throw Memo to the ground because he got beat baseline, and didn't even attempt to make a play on the ball but wasn't called for anything more than a foul. Or, how about the time when Knight was pushed in the back and called for travelling?

Quit yer *****in. Officiating balances itself out within a single game 95% of the time. This game was not an exception.


----------



## Blue

What's the deal with Melo? Was he suspended or somethin or what?? :thinking2:


----------



## Your Answer

unluckyseventeen said:


> Haha, please. Talk about a sore loser.. the refs were actually decent the entire game. Unless you count the part where Okur was elbowed in the face, and then CJ Miles was immediately called for nothing... or when Martin made it a point to throw Memo to the ground because he got beat baseline, and didn't even attempt to make a play on the ball but wasn't called for anything more than a foul. Or, how about the time when Knight was pushed in the back and called for travelling?
> 
> Quit yer *****in. Officiating balances itself out within a single game 95% of the time. This game was not an exception.


Wow why dont you make up some more crap while your at it. Your own damn announcers after looking at the replay go oh ok I see why they didnt call it intentional because Martin DID make a play for the ball. 

But Carter has to go, he is the only reason we lost the game. That and Karl didnt decided to play Balkman until late if wasnt for both those thinks we beat Utah easily.


----------



## Basel

Blue Magic said:


> What's the deal with Melo? Was he suspended or somethin or what?? :thinking2:


Yes he was, for the first two games of the season.


----------



## unluckyseventeen

Melo's Answer said:


> Wow why dont you make up some more crap while your at it. Your own damn announcers after looking at the replay go oh ok I see why they didnt call it intentional because Martin DID make a play for the ball.


Sure as hell didn't look like it. I was at the game and didn't re-watch it... it looked pretty intentional to me because he had absolutely no angle on the ball. But, I'm not the one crying about the officiating, simply providing examples of how the Jazz got shafted, just as any team does in any game. Bad officiating almost always balances itself out... and I think the call he was complaining about was the lane violation, which was one of the easiest calls to make the entire game.



> if wasnt for both those thinks we beat Utah easily.


I doubt it. Denver was fortunate enough to have a chance at all. Utah about gave that game away.


----------



## layup_renegade

I thought the late push was great, but those Carter errors were huge! If he continues that kind of sloppy play, I agree with MA, we need to make some changes in our line up. 

Besides ACs errors, I thought the call on JR (moving early on the free throw) was unnecessary, but I was impressed with the rally and was happy to see the score so close.

ahh... lane violation, that's the term I was looking for.


----------



## Kuskid

Damn it's frustrating being at school and not being able to watch anything not nationally televised.


----------



## Your Answer

unluckyseventeen said:


> Sure as hell didn't look like it. I was at the game and didn't re-watch it... it looked pretty intentional to me because he had absolutely no angle on the ball. But, I'm not the one crying about the officiating, simply providing examples of how the Jazz got shafted, just as any team does in any game. Bad officiating almost always balances itself out... and I think the call he was complaining about was the lane violation, which was one of the easiest calls to make the entire game.


Well unless you were right under the basket where it happened you prolly had no view to even be making a judgement on it. Watch a replay of the game and I dont think you could even argue if he made a play for the ball or not. Im sure it can be easy to get caught up in the emotion of the crowd but he clearly made a swat at the ball before throwing him down.





unluckyseventeen said:


> I doubt it. Denver was fortunate enough to have a chance at all. Utah about gave that game away.


Utah would not have had a game to give away. Playing Bobby Jones as much as GK did was absolutely a horrible move and his ugliness on the offensive end resulted in a lot of Utahs runs. Once Balk was put in the game we were a different team and if it wasnt for crucial Carter turnovers we probably would of made the comeback, but if we didnt play Bobby Jones so much early we probablly wouldnt of had to be making a comeback in the first place.


----------



## unluckyseventeen

layup_renegade said:


> I thought the late push was great, but those Carter errors were huge! If he continues that kind of sloppy play, I agree with MA, we need to make some changes in our line up.
> 
> Besides ACs errors, I thought the call on JR (moving early on the free throw) was unnecessary, but I was impressed with the rally and was happy to see the score so close.
> 
> ahh... lane violation, that's the term I was looking for.


Wasn't it on Birdman?


----------



## unluckyseventeen

Melo's Answer said:


> Im sure it can be easy to get caught up in the emotion of the crowd but he clearly made a swat at the ball before throwing him down.


So, why did he throw him down? Even if he had a play on the ball, it's just alright to throw somebody to the ground because you're pissed off? That's a technical almost all the time in the NBA... he got pretty ****in lucky to get away with that one.



> Utah would not have had a game to give away. Playing Bobby Jones as much as GK did was absolutely a horrible move and his ugliness on the offensive end resulted in a lot of Utahs runs. Once Balk was put in the game we were a different team and if it wasnt for crucial Carter turnovers we probably would of made the comeback, but if we didnt play Bobby Jones so much early we probablly wouldnt of had to be making a comeback in the first place.


Uh, Bobby Jones? Do you know the players on your own team?

And AC had ONE turnover. Not turnover*s*. He also shot well, rebounded well, and had a bunch of steals. What in the hell is he getting blamed for? Kleiza made him look like an all-star last night.


----------



## Your Answer

unluckyseventeen said:


> So, why did he throw him down? Even if he had a play on the ball, it's just alright to throw somebody to the ground because you're pissed off? That's a technical almost all the time in the NBA... he got pretty ****in lucky to get away with that one.
> 
> 
> 
> Uh, Bobby Jones? Do you know the players on your own team?
> 
> And AC had ONE turnover. Not turnover*s*. He also shot well, rebounded well, and had a bunch of steals. What in the hell is he getting blamed for? Kleiza made him look like an all-star last night.


haha yah you caught me frustrated, I know its Dahntay Jones. But for some reason Bobby was on my mind. But thats what happens when you type frustrated and dont look over your post. 

Also AC could have had a couple more turnovers thrown his way they were generous there. Your right Kleiza also played bad but his decisions didnt hurt the team more than once in crucial points of the game.

Losing Melo hurt us a lot more then Losing Deron hurt you guys. Your depth is much better than ours. 

But the point is a guy was just venting his frustrations in his own teams forum and you come over to pick a fight about it. Its not like he came over to your forum to complain you came here so just relax and let it be, and that was no way a T get over it.


----------



## unluckyseventeen

Melo's Answer said:


> But the point is a guy was just venting his frustrations in his own teams forum and you come over to pick a fight about it. Its not like he came over to your forum to complain you came here so just relax and let it be, and that was no way a T get over it.


I am over it. The only reason I brought it up was because somebody was blaming the refs for the Jazz winning. I never picked a fight about it, it's just really ridiculous to see people blaming officiating these days. The officiating is inconsistent but, like I said, levels out over the course of a game 95% of the time.

Sorry, I'll stay out of "your forum". I wasn't aware that discussion was looked down upon from fans of other teams.


----------



## Your Answer

unluckyseventeen said:


> I am over it. The only reason I brought it up was because somebody was blaming the refs for the Jazz winning. I never picked a fight about it, it's just really ridiculous to see people blaming officiating these days. The officiating is inconsistent but, like I said, levels out over the course of a game 95% of the time.
> 
> Sorry, I'll stay out of "your forum". I wasn't aware that discussion was looked down upon from fans of other teams.


Dude come on, I wasnt saying stay out of our forum and I think you know that. I was strictly saying he was venting after a frustrating game. You didnt need to come over here just to tell him to quit *****ing. If he went to you guys *****ing then I could understand you saying something. But coming over here to tell someone to stop *****ing seemed a lil lousy to me. But hey if you enjoy it do you.


----------



## layup_renegade

I think we all scrutinize the officiating when we are on the losing side of a close game. In truth, questionable calls really do affect outcomes in those situations.

Not saying that the Jazz shouldn't have one. Our sloppiness at the wire killed us, but heck yes we're going to whine about calls.


----------



## darth-horax

And AC DID have 2 turnovers in the span of 2 minutes...both by simply losing the dribble.

Let's not worry about the lane violation (even though Boozer did hte exact same hting on the following free throw and was NOT called for it), there were so many calls on Nene when he didn't even touch guys that we got screwed in the post. It doesn't matter. Everybody in the league knows that Utah is a tough place to paly cause the refs simply suck when they're out htere. 

Just kidding about that part...or am I?


----------

